# FSA RD-460 Disc wheels.



## singletracknick (Jun 19, 2007)

Look at getting some new wheels for my specialized tricross as it has a very low spec heavy wheelset currently.

Looking at getting some that are disc compatible in case I get a disc frame in the near future.

What are people opinions on the FSA RD-460'? Anyone have any experience with them?They seem lightweight for the money. I'm 75kg and ride trails on the rougher side of cyclocross.

Any opinions on these wheels (or recommendations for about the same money) appreciated.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

I've also been seriously considering the RD-460s. For ~$400, they seem to have nice components plus hand built too ("Artisan" as FSA likes to say ). Also a plus that the machined sidewalls are rim brake compatible.

Like you, my only concern is I can't find many reviews on them. The were spec'ed as OEM wheels on the '06 Redline Conquest Disc R shown below. So by now, there must be some out there with a lot of use.










For your benefit, here are a couple things to consider:

1. On the FSA website, the weight is stated at both 1590 and 1830 grams/pair (???). My LBS contacted them and it turns out the 1830 is correct. A decent weight, but a far cry from the lighter misprint.

2. The rear hub spacing is set at 130mm whereas most disc frames use the 135mm MTB standard. Since you ultimately plan to run discs, about the only production bikes these will currently work on w/o modification are the LeMond Poprad and (I think) the Trek Portland. Oh yeah, the RL Conquests too. 

I'm building a Poprad Disc this winter. For a non-custom wheelset, the only choices are the 460s or the Bontrager Select Disc Road. Also exploring some semi-custom Velocity wheelsets since they offer a 130mm disc hub and have a fantastic selection of rims. The last option is the Velomax/Easton Sagitta. Now officially discontinued, but possible some shops still have them in stock.

Hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## singletracknick (Jun 19, 2007)

1830g is a lot heavier than the 1590g I was lead to believe they weight.

Any recommendations for something about the same price (~$400US) that can be used disc and canti?


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

Speedgoat still has some Cane Creek strados disk wheels for $400. I was thinking of replacing my 460s with them, hoping the CCs would be stiffer with 28/28 spokes rather than 24/24. I'm 215ish with gear, and feel an occacional disconcerting flex from the back wheel during hard cornering.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

arkadi01 said:


> Speedgoat still has some Cane Creek strados disk wheels for $400. I was thinking of replacing my 460s with them, hoping the CCs would be stiffer with 28/28 spokes rather than 24/24. I'm 215ish with gear, and feel an occacional disconcerting flex from the back wheel during hard cornering.


I'm also a bigger guy (200#) and the Strados Disc wheels seemed ideal. But, they use 135mm rear hubs (I called Cane Creek to confirm this). No hopes of getting a 130mm version since they have now discontinued all their wheelsets with the exception of track models.

The Sagittas I linked to above would also be great for Clydes, but good luck finding a pair. This is why I'm leaning towards Velocity. Lot of different models, colors, drillings, etc. For a disc specific rim, the new 700c version of the VXC looks especially nice. Only ~460 grams, eyeleted and with a 32 or 36 spoke count. Not sure on the cost though.

Paul


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Paul1PA said:


> I've also been seriously considering the RD-460s. For ~$400, they seem to have nice components plus hand built too ("Artisan" as FSA likes to say ). Also a plus that the machined sidewalls are rim brake compatible.
> 
> Like you, my only concern is I can't find many reviews on them. The were spec'ed as OEM wheels on the '06 Redline Conquest Disc R shown below. So by now, there must be some out there with a lot of use.
> 
> ...


Wow great info. Basically summed up what took me 2 weeks of browsing/research to figure out. 

I am open to cold spacing my frame to accomodate 135 spacing though.


----------

